# 10.04 Rennen, Rennen, Ren...



## Tracer (29. März 2005)

Hi!
Am 10.04 findet das Rennen in Meudelfitz bei Hitzacker statt  !
Kurslänge: 40Km   
Start: 12 Uhr
Mehr Infos unter:
www.bikeshop-luechow.de/Fahrad/Fah.in2.htm

Also bis bald
Willy


----------



## Sanz (6. April 2005)

Hallo Willy,

wir haben uns gestern angemeldet!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edvars (6. April 2005)

Hmmm am gleiche tag wie Paris Roubaix , nicht toll


----------



## Kaiowana (6. April 2005)

Moin moin,
auch im Namen von Herrn Beppo sage ich ab. Wir zwei fahren vom 08.04 - 17.04 in den Harz    
Dort wollen wir paar Kilometer machen und vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen Höhenmeter.   

Kurzum: *Kilometer und Höhenmeter schrubben* ist angesagt.


----------



## Catsoft (6. April 2005)

Wir sehen uns (wenn das Wetter nicht allzu schlecht ist)


----------



## Tracer (10. April 2005)

.........hui, das war ein schnelles Rennen,  AV von 25Km/H!
1 1/2 STD mit ein Puls von 170 +/-, 40 Km, 5 Runden.
Viele Teilnehmer ...........so um die 50 Biker, und alle gut gelaunt!
Es hat spass gemacht! 
Habe versucht die erste Runde vorne mit zu fahren aber die Jungs waren Richtig schnell so das ich derem Tempo nicht mit halten konnte. Ab der 2 Runde bildete sich eine kleine Gruppe mit 5 Fahre ich mittem drin. Auch in dieser Gruppe war auch eine Dame aus dem MTB Wolfsburger Team...naja sie versuchte immer wieder weg zu fahren aber das konnte ich nicht zu lassen...ich weiss das es Frauen gibt die schneller sind als ich, aber Heute wäre ich zu erst im Koma gefallen als sie vor mir durch dem  Ziel   ! Die anderen aus der Gruppe war es dem egal! Ab der 3 Runde wurden wir 8sie und ich)von den anderen am eine auffahrt abgehängt. Es bildete sich schnell eine Lücke aber ich konnte die 3 Fahrer noch sehen! Zu erst versuchte ich mich im ihrem Windschaten zu erholen aber ich merkte das die Lücke immer größer wurde, und so musste ich mich wieder an die Verfolgung beteilen. Ab der 4 Runde wurde es wieder hart.....dem sie musste nur 4 Runden fahren und sie dröselte etwas das Tempo  , also es blieb mich nichts anders übrig als alleine weiter zu machen. Anfang der 5 Runde wurde die 3er Gruppe gesprengt so das ich nach kurze Zeit bei einer vorbei fahren konnte. Ich konnte mit der Zeit immer näher an die andere beide ran kommen und in meinem Kopf hatte ich nur einen Gedanken, "bald hast du die". An der Ziel Gerade trodelnte die beide  und bemerkten nicht das ich mit voller Geschwindigkeit hinter dem war. Am ende konnte ich  an der Ziel Linie am beiden vorbei fahren mit vielleicht einem vorsprung von 10cm  . So, jetzt werde ich mein fleiß von Heute belohnen mit einem leckerem Häagen-Dazs Eis.
Bis bald
Gruss
Willy


----------



## Sanz (10. April 2005)

Hallo Willy,
ja, das war ein sehr Speedlastiges Rennen  ! Leider nur wenig technische Abschnitte   Vergleiche mal die Ergebnisse von 2001, 2002 und 2003 mit denen von heute. Läßt auf ein deutlich stärkeres Fahrerfeld schließen oder?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Silvi (11. April 2005)

Ja das war verdammt schnell, aber angesichts der fehlenden technischen Passagen auch kein Wunder. Mir hat es Spass gemacht, erst recht wenn man auch noch eine Urkunde bekommt und Preise mit nach Hause nehmen kann   

Silvi


----------



## Alan (11. April 2005)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> ... eine Urkunde bekommt und Preise mit nach Hause nehmen kann  ...



Für Silvi gab's Papier und 'nen Pott? Meinen Glückwunsch! So macht das Fahren von Rennen doch nochmal Extraspaß. Hoffen wir mal, dass es bei der Transalp auch zumindest eine Kleinigkeit gibt.  

Gruß

D.


----------



## Catsoft (11. April 2005)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Für Silvi gab's Papier und 'nen Pott? Meinen Glückwunsch! So macht das Fahren von Rennen doch nochmal Extraspaß. Hoffen wir mal, dass es bei der Transalp auch zumindest eine Kleinigkeit gibt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> D.



Das Finisher-Shirt wäre ne Idee


----------



## Tracer (11. April 2005)

....ich fand durch die hohe Geschwindigkeit die Kurven gefährlich wenn man versucht das speed mit zu nehmen!
Bei dem Steilste Anstieg musste man aufpassen das das hinterrad nicht durch rutschte, aber sonst alles ok! Und ab der 4 runde haben die Oberschenkel richtig gebrant bei diesem anstieg, aber wäre ich gelaufen, dann wäre sonst das ende für meine Waden gewessen!
Thomas meinte auch das die Konkurrenz viel stärker geworden ist, aber das finde ich gut für dem sport!
Schade das nicht mehr von IBC dabei waren (Jungs und besonders die schnelle Mädels)!
hasta pronto
Willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ihadub (11. April 2005)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Am ende konnte ich  an der Ziel Linie am beiden vorbei fahren mit vielleicht einem vorsprung von 10cm
> Willy


Das passiert mir auch nicht noch einmal   



			
				Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das war ein sehr Speedlastiges Rennen  ! Leider nur wenig technische Abschnitte Vergleiche mal die Ergebnisse von 2001, 2002 und 2003 mit denen von heute. Läßt auf ein deutlich stärkeres Fahrerfeld schließen oder?



Ich denke das liegt unteranderem auch daran, dass das Wetter nach deren Aussage so gut wie nie zuvor war

Ingo


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (11. April 2005)

......... und es war sehr schnell........ leider fehlte es an schwierigen Passagen. Ansonsten war die Runde sehr abwechslungsreich. Zum Ende der Runde kamen ein paar Anstiege und am Anfang der Runde leichte Abfahrten zum Erholen, aber man musste sehr konzentriert fahren, da ständige Kurven mit hoher Geschwindigkeit zu bewältigen waren. Insgesamt hat es Spass gemacht. Und man lernt bei jedem Rennen etwas dazu.

Und ich konnte so meine Trainingspartner aus Bergedorf endlich einmal stehen lassen.   

Das Training nach Bergedorf am Sonntag hat sich bewährt!

Die Erste bei den Frauen war ziemlich gut, hatte erst gedacht, irgendwann wird  die wohl auch langsamer oder sie müßte aufgegeben haben. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sie mit den Männern an der Front mithält. Respekt!

Anschließend gabe es auch jede Menge Kuchen und Kaffee sowie kalte Getränke, sehr nette Verantstaltung. Durchaus für jederman (frau) gedacht, kein Vergleich zu dem geliebten Müllberg in Norderstedt.

IGD


----------



## Sanz (11. April 2005)

> Die Erste bei den Frauen war ziemlich gut



Das kann man wohl sagen! Das zum Thema Niveau in diesem Jahr, gell!  

Garmisch 11.07.2004
Tolles Gesamtergebnis für Sina Willmann bei der Xenofit Marathon Masters
Serie!

Während die eine Hälfte der VfL Biker bei den Landesmeisterschaften im MTB CC in Springe unterwegs war, versuchte Sina Willmann zusammen mit Sebastian Willmann beim letzten Lauf der Xenofit Marathon Masters Serie in Garmisch ihren dritten Platz in der Gesamtwertung zu verteidigen. 

Gewonnen hat die zweimalige adidas BIKE Transalp Challenge Gewinnerin Gretchen Reeves (5:12h) aus den USA, vor der beliebten Lokalmatadorin Sabine Grona (5:30h) aus Grainau, der ehemaligen Dualweltmeisterin Erika Csomor (5:36h) aus Ungarn und Annekatrin Nitzsche (5:40h) von Team Cube aus Riesa. Somit konnte sich Sina Willmann vom VfL Wolfsburg mit einem 5. Platz hinter Sabine Grona vom Scott Contesa Team und Erika Csomor vom Corratec World Team den tollen dritten Platz auf dem Stockerl in der Gesamtwertung der Xenofit Marathon Master Serie sichern.

Nach dem guten Gesamtergebnis bei der Bike Challenge Marathon Serie konnte sich Sina somit nochmals steigern und ihr bislang bestes Cup-Ergebnis auf internationaler Ebene erringen!
Neben Sina konnte auch Sebastian Willmann auf der großen Runde mit einem 64. Platz wieder ein gutes Ergebnis erzielen und somit das hervorragende Resultat des MTB Teams des VfL Wolfsburg


----------



## Sanz (11. April 2005)

Hi,
habe noch ein wenig gestöbert und wollte Euch diesen Link nicht verheimlichen! Scheint ein sehr starkes Team zu sein!


----------



## Janny (11. April 2005)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> ehemaligen Dualweltmeisterin Erika Csomor


Dual wie in Dual Slalom?
Ich kenne da sonst noch eine Erika Csomor, die *Duathlon * Weltmeisterin war. Besserwisserseinmachtspass.


----------



## Tracer (11. April 2005)

Andre...du hast mich geretet, endlich werde ich dieser Nacht durch schlafen, nach dem ich dein vorletzte beitrag gelesen habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edvars (12. April 2005)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Andre...du hast mich geretet, endlich werde ich dieser Nacht durch schlafen, nach dem ich dein vorletzte beitrag gelesen habe!



Dear Tracer,,daruber wolte ich mich nie einem kopf machen  Mountainbike ist eben eine sport wo die leistungsklassen(auch die ökonomische) oft sehr gemischt ist.  In gegenteil zu andere sportarten wie Amatuerboxen Z.bsp, wo nicht nur nach gewicht, aber auch nache anzahl der Kämpfe geschieden wird ob die gegener geeignet ist für eine wetkampf mit genügend fairness. 

Besonderes beim Mountainbike marathons gibts solche einstufungen nicht, ist einfach alle gegen alle, deswegen ist einem sieg in MTB Marathons immer was relatives, und nicht vergleichbar mit Z.bsp einem sieg in einer Licens oder strassenrennen.

Aber ist ebend auch was diesen sport zu was besonderes macht, das man so einem gemischte starterfelt haben.

Morten.


----------



## Catsoft (12. April 2005)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Besonderes beim Mountainbike marathons gibts solche einstufungen nicht, ist einfach alle gegen alle, deswegen ist einem sieg in MTB Marathons immer was relatives, und nicht vergleichbar mit Z.bsp einem sieg in einer Licens oder strassenrennen.
> 
> Morten.



Was will mir der Autor damit sagen? Ein Sieg in einem Marathon ist etwas besonderes weil man auch noch die Hobbyfahrer geschlagen hat und im Gegensatz zum Straßenrennen auch noch selber alles erledigen muß?


----------



## edvars (12. April 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> im Gegensatz zum Straßenrennen auch noch selber alles erledigen muß?



Intwischen hat die regeln sich verändert, jetzt ist auch ersatzräder und externe hilfe erlaubt beim UCI Mountainbike rennen, ob das der fall ist beim Marathons weiss ich nicht


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (12. April 2005)

Eigentlich bin ich dort ja nur hingefahren, weil ich den ersten Platz machen wollte. Hatte wegen Erkältung schon abgesagt. Aber nun bin ich beruhigt, dass die "Besagte" wirklich so gut ist. "Habe nur zu Ihr gesagt, dass es wohl nicht Ihr erstes Rennen wäre."

Und ich mit 9 Min. Abstand für die derzeitige Trainingssaison zufrieden sein kann. Ich weiss, Eigenlob stinkt; aber wenn man nur mit Männern zusammen fährt, weiss man nie, wie gut oder wie schlecht man ist.

Ich glaube die anderen Frauen können dies bestätigen.


----------



## Sanz (27. April 2005)

Hier gibts neue Bilder 

Andre


----------

